# Casino Simulator - Leute gesucht



## BuddaKaeks (13. Jun 2014)

Liebe Java-Forum Community,

ich starte momentan ein neues Spiele-Projekt, wofür ich noch Leute suche, die in ihrer Freizeit Lust haben, an dem Spiel mitzuarbeiten (vllt. wird daraus ja was größeres ).
Deshalb dachte ich mir, ich stelle das ganze einfach mal hier vor.

Technische Daten:
-Programmiert in Java, LWJGL/OpenGL
-2D
-Grafik im Stil von Spielen wie Prison Architetc(falls man das kennt)

Spieltechnische Daten:
-2D Strategie/Aufbauspiel, mit dem Ziel ein Casiono aufzubauen, dieses zu managen und gegen böse Schurken :hihi: zu verteidigen.
-evtl Multiplayer Modus (z.B. coop zusammen bauen oder versuchen unter gewissen bedingungen ein besseres Casino zu bauen)


Leute die interessiert währen, bitte PN an mich, oder gleich auf skype anschreiben


----------

